# Waterhog Pet Placemats



## well_armed (Mar 20, 2007)

Does anyone use palcemats similiar to the LL Bean Waterhog Pet Placemats (linked below)? I am interested in getting something to prevent Bruno's bowls from sliding around on the floor and to absorb some of the water he has the tencency to spill all over. My main concern with this type of placemat is the amount of care that is required for it versus a vinyl type mat. 

Link to LL Bean Waterhog Pet Placemat


----------



## BlackGSD (Jan 4, 2005)

I just use a piece of carpet from the carpet store. It is 26" x 16". The edges are bound so their is no fraying. Works great and only cost about $3.


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

No, but I have one outside my front door, and outside and inside my sliding glass door to the backyard. They're great mats, I just wish they made the runners narrow enough for my hallways. They come in a plethora of lengths, but the skinniest one is about 6" too wide.









I don't know how well they'd work for holding sloshed water from his bowl, but they are good quality and very easy to clean. You can hose them off if they get dirty, and the one inside the house I vacuum when I do the rest of the carpet. Very durable.


----------



## well_armed (Mar 20, 2007)

Thanks for the input. I ordered the mat and will provide a review after Bruno puts it to the test.


----------



## bluetick (Apr 28, 2007)

Rather than the pet placemat, I bought the regular rectangular waterhog mat. It is quite effective at keeping spilled water contained to the mat itself. I like it!


----------



## zyppi (Jun 2, 2006)

Love it!


----------



## well_armed (Mar 20, 2007)

I've had the LL Bean mat for about a week now and I have to say that I am very happy with it. There are 'cutouts' for bowls (I am using 9.5" stoneware crock bowls) up to 10 inches in diameter, which does not allow Bruno to sling his bowls when he is finished eating/drinking. The absorbtion of these mats is incredible, Bruno is a very sloppt drinker and there is little to no water on the floor when he is done; the mat absorbs everything that does not make it into his mouth. 
I would recommend this mat to anyone that is having issues keeping their floor dry.


----------

